# S.T.A.R. Labs - Anyone Heard of These?



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, I recently received a sample with an order from my reliable source. Never heard of the lab though, wondered if anyone else has? I think they are STAR Labs, I have two products, both 10ml Vials with flip off caps, one is labelled as 'Testabol C 250' ingredients Test Cyp 250mg/1ml, the other is 'Sustabol 250' ingredients 30mg prop, 60mg PhenylProp, 60mg isocaproate, 100mg decanoate. They have a small star like hologram on the sides, thouggh this doesn't mean anything. Has anyone had experience with this lab or it's products? I'm sure they'll be fine but always nice to ask opinions first.

Thanks everyone, here are some pics:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Never heard of em, but where the hell can i get free samples!


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I know all the star **** seems a bit tacky but would still like to hear opinions, seems like these are either too new and/or not very well known. The reason they are free is so that I can try them and give feedback, not just for fun, lol.


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think these were made in a dirty bathtub in Thailand lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hardcoregeneral said:


> Hi everyone, I recently received a sample with an order from my reliable source. Never heard of the lab though, wondered if anyone else has? I think they are STAR Labs, I have two products, both 10ml Vials with flip off caps, one is labelled as 'Testabol C 250' ingredients Test Cyp 250mg/1ml, the other is 'Sustabol 250' ingredients 30mg prop, 60mg PhenylProp, 60mg isocaproate, 100mg decanoate. They have a small star like hologram on the sides, thouggh this doesn't mean anything. Has anyone had experience with this lab or it's products? I'm sure they'll be fine but always nice to ask opinions first.
> 
> Thanks everyone, here are some pics:
> 
> So if this source is so reliable .................why you asking us??


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Errr, thought that was obvious? Looking for experiences and opinions from others who might have had this before? I must not have been clear enough in my original post.


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

markpat1973 said:


> I think these were made in a dirty bathtub in Thailand lol


lol that is definitely a possibility!


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Nope never heard of them pal..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Stick em and see, let us know when you do!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hardcoregeneral said:


> Errr, thought that was obvious? Looking for experiences and opinions from others who might have had this before? I must not have been clear enough in my original post.


please send it to me and I will test it out for ya


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Send it my way, i'll check it out for you.


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like I will have to be the Guinea Pig then, I'll let you all know if my **** falls off. Thanks everyone :wacko:


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

How did it go with this Lab?

Just doing a quick search as my source has got this lab in recently, and he has high props for it, specially compared to lixus??

Looks a good colour, not oiled down ****.


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Well funny you should say that but I was using lixus prior to this and yes, this stuff does appear to be much darker in colour. I was a bit suspect initially as I thought the quality wasn't up to much at first inspection, but after using it I'm fairly impressed, I can actually feel this stuff whereas the Lixus was a bit so-so. Hope this andwers your question, and sorry for the late reply!!


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Thanks mate for replying, not much about this lab on net.

I'll look 4ward to starting there test and decca.

Thank again


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

guys the colouer of the oil tells you nothing so dont go judgeing it on that , a person can filter and bottle thick grapeseed oil with no hormone in it at all and the same goas for filtering eo solvent that will be clear and thin so in effect saying someing maybe warted down becasue its thin ect is a terrable way of determing wheather or not your gear is good ...

never used or seen this lab in person btw


----------



## leetrx (May 5, 2010)

any more to report on this lab? just got some eq and test e from them but vials are slighly different, shiny writing etc, check my thread here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/193134-opinions-star-labs-test-e-eq.html


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive heard of the lab but havent seen or heard any feedback on gains etc... Not much help eh...


----------



## Matt24 (Sep 4, 2015)

I know is very old topic but rhe Star Labs is really good quality of steroids and the lab is located in UK so u don't need to be worry if is from China or Thailand


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Mate watch the flash, star labs does wonders for him!


----------

